# Spinnerbait_cat



## spentwings

Anyone that's cast the Red enough has probably picked up a cat on a plug, jig, or maybe a spinner.
This is my first on a spinnerbait though and a white micro 1/8 oz at that.

I was fishing the Ottertail a little east of Breckenridge before noon today and except for a couple 10" smallies, not much going on.
Then this bruiser...didn't weigh or measure,,, but she had to be a solid 7-8 lbs.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

I have caught lots of cats on cranks, jigs, and even top-water plugs.

The trick is to key in on when they are in the mood to feed aggressively. If you see them bashing bait on or near the surface, this is a great time to get out the plugs.

On certain areas of the Red I target big cats with Muskie baits, like Bulldogs and Jerk Baits. That is a Hoot when a 25 lb plus cat Smach's it in 2' of water and does an instant tail walk...*Weeeeeee....Haaaa!*

Cats are far more predatory then people give them credit for. Key in on this and adjust your presentation to fit the situation and then....hold on tight to the rod.


----------



## spentwings

Backwater Eddy said:


> On certain areas of the Red I target big cats with Muskie baits, like Bulldogs and Jerk Baits. That is a Hoot when a 25 lb plus cat Smach's it in 2' of water and does an instant tail walk...*Weeeeeee....Haaaa!*


  
Probably nothing I'll try soon. 
I consider you our river guru but if I hadn't caught a Quillback sucker on a small suspending crank last year
I'd say you were full of cut sucker.  
Seriously, we really do have an interesting and great fishery at our doorstep. :thumb:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Last fall I tried jerking a berkley frog across the top of the river, i had never tried topwater fishing for cats, but man was that fun, must more interesting than cut bait, but they certainly have to be in the mood for it. Once I see that the frog bite is back on this year I will be trying it again.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Try live frogs on the surface at night in the fall once.

Large 6 O/T straight shank hook, no weight...just you and Kermit out for a stroll. 

Break there legs so they kick but do not ball up on the hook.

You will get cats, pike, and huge walleye this way.....very close to the shoreline.

In fact cast parallel to the shore and slowly prod it along with frequent pauses. You will hear and feel the strike, trust me. It's usually pretty violent.


----------



## spentwings

Break their legs?  
Maybe it's my age but I doubt it. Always had an aversion to killing a frog to catch a fish.
Maybe I wasn't abused as a child and only thought I was. :rollin:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I have heard some people step on them to mush them up a bit as well.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

spentwings said:


> Break their legs?
> Maybe it's my age but I doubt it. Always had an aversion to killing a frog to catch a fish.
> Maybe I wasn't abused as a child and only thought I was. :rollin:


After a few hog kitty's or hog walleyes......you will get over it. :crybaby:


----------



## NDduckslayer

I've heard that some people cut open the stomach.


----------



## spentwings

Frog murders! 8)


----------

